# px = cm?



## Inoxx_QM (26. April 2001)

Hallo Leute,

wusste nicht, in welches Topic ich das hier psoten sollte, aber ich hoffe ich liege hier nicht ganz falsch! 

Kann man pixel (px) in die Einheit cm umrechnen?
Gibt es dafür vielleicht ein kleines Programm, wie einen Taschenrechner?
Wieviel px sind wieviel cm? Danke!
Cya


----------



## Quentin (26. April 2001)

wofür brauchst du die umrechnung px/cm?

im photoshop kannst du die einheiten wohl umstellen, falls es daran scheitern sollte....


----------



## dr-click (26. April 2001)

Junge, Junge... Nein, du kannst Pixel nicht in cm umrechnen, da "Pixel" keine Maßeinheit ist. Pixel sind Elemente eines Bildes, und als solche werden sie auf der Bildfläche gleichmäßig verteilt. Die Größe eines Pixels hängt immer von der Auflösung ab. Wenn du aber eine fixe Auflösung (bspw. Bildschirmauflösung) hast, so kannst du sehr wohl sagen: "Auf 1cm haben so und so viel Pixel nebeneinander platz." Bei kleiner Äuflösung sind die Pixel eher groß, bei größerer Auflösung werden sie kleiner.  - Mit anderen Worten: Du kannst eine Fläche von 10x10 cm mit nur einem einzigen Pixel füllen oder mit 60.000 Pixeln. - Klar, dass bei der letzteren Version die Pixel kleiner sein müssen, oder?


----------



## Inoxx_QM (29. April 2001)

*Wie dann...*

Hallo,

hmmm...danke.

Okay, ich habe ein Bild eingecannt...bearbeitet und will es nun auf Postkartengröße ausdrucken.
Das heißt, vorher verkleinern.
Wie? Muss also 10cm x 15cm sein!
Cya


----------



## dr-click (29. April 2001)

- Verstehe das Problem nicht... Du kannst doch in Photoshop problemlos in cm eingeben, wie hoch und breit dein Bild sein soll... - Die Eingabe in Pixeln ist hier nicht zielführend, es seidenn du arbeitest beipielsweise für das Internet (72 dpi) oder für eine spezielle Druckform (300 dpi), etc. und du tust dir mit Pixeln aus welchen Grund auch immer (?) leichter.

Ein Tipp: Damit beim Verkleinern die Bildqualität nicht abnimmt, solltest du mit dem Verkleinern der Bildmaße auch gleichzeitig die Auflösung erhöhen. Spiele dich so lange herum, bis oben bei der Anzeige des Speicherplatzbedarfs der momentane Wert etwa mit dem ursprünglichen übereinstimmt. - Ist das der Fall werden nur möglichst wenige Pixel vom Bild abgezogen/ zum Bild hinzugefügt, sondern eher die bereits vorhandenen Pixel im Bild anders verteilt; das Bild verliert nichts an Schärfe und lässt sich nachträglich auch wieder vergrößern.


----------

